
San Francisco Real Estate: $400 to Live in a Box Inside a Living Room - mgdo
http://www.gq.com/story/san-francisco-box-apartment
======
Overtonwindow
This article is a little out of date. The City issued a cease and desist order
to the homeowner. [1]

1\. [http://www.sfgate.com/realestate/article/Box-living-Peter-
Be...](http://www.sfgate.com/realestate/article/Box-living-Peter-Berkowitz-
pod-San-Francisco-7243988.php)

